# New Glock 34



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I had been looking at getting a 34 for several weeks to have a pistol for some fun competitive shooting and because you can't have too many pistols around the house. I went to my local range/store today and was fully expecting to order a 34 as they didn't have one in stock last week when I shot the rental 34 on their range. Lo and behold, it turns out that they did have one hiding in the display case today. So I bought it and shot about 100 rounds through it without any problem.

Here are some so-so pics from the iPhone's camera:




























And a shot of the 19 and 34 together:


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

Good find! I like the look of the 34. :smt023







------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taurus 617SS2 7rd .357 Snub Nose Revolver
Taurus Judge 5rd .45/.410 Matte Stainless Revolver
Taurus PT 738 .380acp w/ 2 Magazines
2nd Gen Glock 17 9mm w/ 2 Magazines
3rd Gen Glock 22 .40 S&W RTF2 w/ Night Sights & 4 Magazines


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A good pair; they complement each other nicely!

I always liked the proportions of the G34 and G19 better than the G17, which appears to have too much grip (grip looks nearly as long as barrel/slide). It obviously doesn't bother me too much (I own a G17), but I prefer the looks of the G34/G19, or even the G26.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice looking guns. Congrats...


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations. I own both of them too. My G34 is a dedicated competition gun. After shooting my initial 1,000 rounds through it, I changed out the trigger return spring to an overpowered one to smooth up the trigger a little more and it's great. Try Warren Tactical sights on it, you'll be impressed if you're gonna compete.

My G19 is a carry gun, so I've changed nothing but the sights.


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Good job !!! Congrats on your new Glock :smt023


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice. Makes me want another haha! Congrats on your buy.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I went back and forth on getting one for quite some time. I finally cashed in a GSFF certificate on one and paid the up charge. Glad I did it. I did switch the minus connector for a standard so that it wouldn't be that different from my other models. I just need to shoot it enough now to smooth it up some.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

It's the best competition pistol for Production or SSP divisions IMHO. Here's me doing OK shooting steel plates with mine, YouTube - Glock 34, Man on Man IDPA Steel Plate Match


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool little video and congrats on your victory. That looked like fun.


----------

